# Hoping to move in 12 months



## safctillidie79 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi. This is my first post. I currently have a business that in 9 to 12 months time that I will be able to keep running by the use of internet and phone, although I will need to come back for 3 to 5 weeks of the year.

Myself and my partner are planning to move to an ex pat community in Spain, Alicante or Malaga?? We have 2 kids. One is 9 and one is 2...


It all seems too good to be true so I'm after some information on possible barriers to the dream coming true


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

safctillidie79 said:


> Hi. This is my first post. I currently have a business that in 9 to 12 months time that I will be able to keep running by the use of internet and phone, although I will need to come back for 3 to 5 weeks of the year.
> 
> Myself and my partner are planning to move to an ex pat community in Spain, Alicante or Malaga?? We have 2 kids. One is 9 and one is 2...
> 
> ...


:welcome:

the only barrier would be lack of an income - & as long as that side of your plans work out there's nothing stopping you!

where have you visited before? What areas do yo know?

I would of course recommend my home town  Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia


----------



## safctillidie79 (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow. Looks amazing! We're going to come over for a few 3 day visits and look at as many places and schools as possible.

We seem to just be in a great situation in that we rent over here in England. No mortgage or sell to worry about. We'll be in the same situation..... but in Spain. 

We'll just rent over in Spain and have no massive worries in terms moving or buying......


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

safctillidie79 said:


> We'll just rent over in Spain and have no massive worries in terms moving or buying......


Renting offers great flexibility and opportunities to move around as you please. Given the current state of the Spanish property market, it's a renters market and rents can be quite reasonable—depending on where you are and what facilities you have.

Your biggest concern at the moment should be the taxation issue of earnings. That's something you need to start researching quite thoroughly to understand precisely how much tax you will be paying, to who and in what capacity—self-employed, Ltd company etc.

Boring I know but important nonetheless.

Likewise health insurance. 

The forum has plenty of threads on these subjects.


----------



## safctillidie79 (Feb 11, 2014)

My business will be in England paying taxes there. I wouldn't need to pay tax again in Spain surely? Good shout though and we'll be researching thoroughly as of now..


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

safctillidie79 said:


> My business will be in England paying taxes there. I wouldn't need to pay tax again in Spain surely? Good shout though and we'll be researching thoroughly as of now..


... and that's why you need to read some of the threads about taxation on here plus browse the interweb generally.

As a resident in Spain, in all likelihood, you WILL have to submit a tax return in Spain - after all, you are working here all be it for a UK company.

Generally, you pay tax in Spain but offset what you may have paid elsewhere.



What about NI/SS contributions. Despite you paying NI contributions in UK, this may (will) not cover you for Spain. You probably need to be declared self-employed (autonomo) in Spain and so pay tax and SS contributions here and not paying anything in UK.


Please research this.


----------



## safctillidie79 (Feb 11, 2014)

Great advice.

Thanks I will put that as no1 on the list!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

safctillidie79 said:


> My business will be in England paying taxes there. I wouldn't need to pay tax again in Spain surely? Good shout though and we'll be researching thoroughly as of now..


If you are considered to be a fiscal tax resident in Spain (there are rules that apply to this) you will have to pay taxes there. Given you intend to live in Spain for most of the year with your family it is highly likely you will be considered a fiscal tax resident.

Without wishing to appear rude, but it is somewhat naive to think that because you pay taxes on your earnings in the UK but live in Spain you will not be liable to Spanish taxation.

The Spanish Hacienda and UK HMRC have a double taxation agreement which ensures you will not pay the same taxes twice on the same earnings—you will only pay it once. However, given that Spanish earnings allowances are different to HMRC's it's quite possible you may have additional taxes to pay to the Hacienda.

This is a very complex subject, hence my recommendation to you to research it very thoroughly to find out precisely how much tax you will be paying, to who and in what capacity.

Please don't just assume you just pay your taxes to HMRC and that's the end of it—it isn't. It's highly likely you will be liable to Spanish taxation as well.


----------



## safctillidie79 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Assad other posters have said, you will have to pay into the Spanish system to be able to access healthcare, schools, etc. 

If you are not 'employed' in Spain, you will have to prove eligibility to become resident. 

In another years time your eldest will really be too old to cope in Spanish state school, unless they already speak the language fluently. You need to consider a private Intrrnational school and whether you can afford it. 

Not saying it's not possible, but you have a lot to research and weigh carefully, in the financial sense.


----------



## safctillidie79 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes we looked into education and got similar feedback. We were going to start Spanish lessons now to help make the transition more comfortable for all of us.


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

With regard to schooling, in the state system your eldest will be put back a year, as will MY youngest when I arrive in mid-2015.

The taxation issue is a classic 'but I earn my money elsewhere' scenario. As, has been suggested, it's more about where your main place of residence is, rather than getting money into your UK bank and accessing it via cash machines in Spain.

As far as I know you have to declare ALL UK assets, that includes businesses, property and anything legal than earns you a pound note! Faliure will incur massive fines in Spain.

I'm in a similar situation with schooling and have decided to create my own employment in Spain (apparently being British you'll never get a job with a Spanish person?). 

I've been scratching my head with the best way forward, the private health care issue isn't too bad, expect quotes around 60 euros each per month for working age people, dependant on your health history.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> I'm in a similar situation with schooling and have decided to create my own employment in Spain (apparently being British you'll never get a job with a Spanish person?).


What do you mean?


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What do you mean?


Hello

Expand my building and facilities management knowledge and create employment for both myself and my Mrs.

I know the fun and games associated with creating 'self-employment' in Spain, but unless you really aren't very sensible, or you have an inherent fear of legal advice? These things can be overcome. Basically, you pay for good advice.

I will have ample funds to begin my own business and will probably end up buying two properties and renting one, thus providing the basic income requirements.

My biggest worry is location?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> Hello
> 
> Expand my building and facilities management knowledge and create employment for both myself and my Mrs.
> 
> ...


That would be great if you could start your own thing, and I agree with you about the legal advice and would suggest starting with the authorities themselves, the tax offices and the local Sepe (Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal known before as INEM) even if you have to take a translator with you, just so you get the official side of the story.
But I was actually asking about the second part of the phrase in that post 

_(apparently being British you'll never get a job with a Spanish person?). _


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What do you mean?


well it certainly isn't true....


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Expatliving said:


> Hello
> 
> Expand my building and facilities management knowledge and create employment for both myself and my Mrs.
> 
> ...



This was something we looked at last year, however we took legal advise and were advised that yes it would provide income but you can not register as Autonomo as a landlord it is not a recognised profession so you will not get health cover etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> This was something we looked at last year, however we took legal advise and were advised that yes it would provide income but you can not register as Autonomo as a landlord it is not a recognised profession so you will not get health cover etc.


Theres also the issues of what if you cant/dont get tenants, or get bad tenants and property prices falling as they are may mean you could lose money. But maybe a few years in the future??

Apart from that, as long as you have the income and healthcare provision covered, then go for it. Spain is a lovely place to live

Jo xxx


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

If your biggest worry is location, then you are away in a hack. I am presuming that you need a coastal location also. Write down (I mean write down not memorise) the airports convenient for where you would be travelling in the UK. Then write down the locations handy enough to airports in Spain that serve your airport in the UK. Now, you have a place to live i.e 50 miles east or west of the chosen resort. A recce trip will show you where you wish to live in the resort (do not get caught into a long term lease).

Now, schools, transport, neighbours, supermarkets, etc come into play. Why have you not booked flights yet?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leper said:


> If your biggest worry is location, then you are away in a hack. I am presuming that you need a coastal location also. Write down (I mean write down not memorise) the airports convenient for where you would be travelling in the UK. Then write down the locations handy enough to airports in Spain that serve your airport in the UK. Now, you have a place to live i.e 50 miles east or west of the chosen resort. A recce trip will show you where you wish to live in the resort (do not get caught into a long term lease).
> 
> Now, schools, transport, neighbours, supermarkets, etc come into play. Why have you not booked flights yet?


you often post this - but I have to say it confuses me

even with a long term lease you really only have to give a month notice - OK, under the new rules there might be some compensation to pay if you leave early, but not a huge amount


----------

